

Citizen driven website in Argentina reports when the lights go out - limpa
http://acanohayluz.com.ar/

======
jessedhillon
Background, Argentina is having a record hot summer right now and the
electricity companies have been unable to keep up with demand. I have heard
speculation that this is due varyingly to mismanagement/incompetence and rent-
seeking behavior on the part of the electric companies (some of which are
foreign)

~~~
EliRivers
While I can't speak for mismanagement and incompetence, for years the broader
Argentine economy and specific Argentine government price-controls on
electricity has simply removed the incentive or ability on the electricity
companies to invest in production and the grid.

This piece is from a year ago, but it goes back much further:
[http://www.economist.com/news/americas/21569705-half-
hearted...](http://www.economist.com/news/americas/21569705-half-hearted-
policy-retreat-sparks-dark)

